# Learn from my mistake



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Getting ready to make a batch, measured out everything and poured FO into a styrofoam cup, so I can throw out quick. At trace got ready to pour FO and the bottom had melted and 4 oz spilled everywhere (I'm the one that is so allergic to FOs). So I am throwing out everything that is not washable, rats! :crazy. Styrofoam is not for everything.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I use little 1 oz or 2 oz glass bottles to pour my FOs in. They used to hold little FO samples, so I know they can handle them and after usage: lid back on and no smell! Put my Lye in plastic solo cup, but don't know if that works for FOs, although I think it would.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I put my FOs in with my oils, unless I am doing HP. I measure them in glass on the scale. FOs (and EOs) will eat through a lot of stuff, including some plastic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

My biggest mistake a while back was i lost 16 oz of bayrum EO... poured two bottles of it togther in a glass bottle, they had been in the frig... filled the glass bottle very very full, left it on the counter top... when it warmed up.. it exploded, it expanded and no place to go.. I was so mad at myself because it cost so much money to replace.. Glass and bay rum everywhere.. and it shattered the glass..
Barb


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, done it more than once. I'm a slow learner. The mess is bad but the loss of valuable oil is worse.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks for sharing , I feel better


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, EOs and FOs should always be measured into a non-porous bowl or container (glass, ceramic, etc). And those FOs and EOs that come in plastic bottles . . . I had one with Lily of the Valley FO in it that expanded and contracted so many times from temperature changes that it developed a crack in the bottle and leaked FO all over everywhere. What a mess! And of course it was a scent that I really don't like all that much;-) Caroline


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Spearmint EO eats through plastic, one of those 1oz plastic cups. Ate out the bottom and all over the counter it went.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think everyone has done that, mine was the plastic solo cups I bought just for this...nope, now I use pyrex glass measuring cups for just about everything. The cheap brands, measurements eventually come off....even though I weigh everything I have been pouring the same amount for so long I can come pretty close eyeballing it. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Same here. When I first started I used the plastic solo cups. They were okay with my FOs but I soon found out EOs ate through them. Use a glass measuring cup now too....it's easy to scape out with a spatula.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I have some ss condiment cups that hold almost 2oz... and some slightly larger glass bowls for this. Paper throw away bowls for lye.

Not soaping, but dd was doing candles... spilled on the counter and it ATE the screen on my dishwasher!!!

Yep, you learn....


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks


----------

